# Shepherds crook



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting my dad one for christmas as he's getting a teeny bit wobbley on his pins now & will definately not use a walking stick  but does anyone know if I should find out how tall he is for a crook or is a rough guess on size ok  he used to be 6ft+ but has shrunk a little now, probably all the runing around he does after there crazy BC :lol:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I make sticks and normally make them long enough that they can be cut to suit. I dont know if that would apply to a commercially made stick though.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

springerpete said:


> I make sticks and normally make them long enough that they can be cut to suit. I dont know if that would apply to a commercially made stick though.


Thnks SP  I got him one from local guy who makes them & my dad has been using it :thumbup:


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

Just stumbled across this 










Shepherds Crooks


----------

